# First project of 2008... my pirate ship wheel!



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow. Nice wheel. The car ain't bad either.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

My friend and fellow haunter mem22 built this one last year including the wheel.

THREAD

It was very impressive!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> My friend and fellow haunter mem22 built this one last year including the wheel.


Any idea how he got the Bucky to stand up? I may not have looked closely enough, but I don't see a stand of any kind.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I picked up one at Big Lots a few weeks back but haven't done anything with it yet. What did you use to go around the outside of the wheel?

It looks good to me. Nice job!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Absolutely* _beautiful_, Leo!!! The staining is perfect, the aging of your wood--my _Lord_--*how did you do that???!! * So, what we saw in your album the other day were the two pieces for the foundation, obviously.....what about the handles on the wheel, they didn't come with it, did they? I'm thinking a tutorial is in order.  I'm thinking you're a ship wheel building genius ...this is definitely an omen of how killer all of your other '08 props will turn out to be, you've done a *fantastic* job!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Abunai said:


> Wow. Nice wheel. The car ain't bad either.


Thanks! On both counts!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

aSmarterU said:


> What did you use to go around the outside of the wheel?
> 
> It looks good to me. Nice job!


 Thanks! I took another forum members suggestion and used 6" table legs available in the wood section at Menards, Lowes, or Home Depot. I found that all three in my area sold the exact same ones.



Laurie S. said:


> *Absolutely* _beautiful_, Leo!!! The staining is perfect, the aging of your wood--my _Lord_--*how did you do that???!! * So, what we saw in your album the other day were the two pieces for the foundation, obviously.....what about the handles on the wheel, they didn't come with it, did they? I'm thinking a tutorial is in order.  I'm thinking you're a ship wheel building genius ...this is definitely an omen of how killer all of your other '08 props will turn out to be, you've done a *fantastic* job!!


Thanks Amy! Walnut was the color of the wheel and it had just the right weathered, aged look, so I used it for the whole thing. I've never really done a tutorial so I don't know how good I'd be at it, but I took lots of pictures along the way, so if anyone really wants to know how I did it, I can put something together. I'm no "ship wheel building genius", but I was happy with the outcome. A dark candle lit room will mask any imperfections.

Aging of the wood actually wasn't too hard at all, but it took some precision to make it imperfect. 

I've already got a plan for a new PVC monster prop. I need to stop at a second hand store though to get some clothing I need to make it. I'm really looking forward to this one and it should only take a few hours to make once I have all the materials. And once I get my garage cleaned out and organized, I'll be able to start my columns for Ridgewood Cemetery as well as about 100 ft more PVC fencing.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, I love the car. Hot rod....next on the list of toys to buy. We just got a Harley last Thursday! 

Ok, back on topic. (oops) The wheel turned out excellent. The aging really adds that extra somethin. Especially the ends of the wood...nice & rotted. Good detail Leo!

So.....as Laurie said...tutorial coming? Ooo....gotta go, gonna be late for my hair appt.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Great job! It looks awesome!



Haunted Host said:


> Any idea how he got the Bucky to stand up? I may not have looked closely enough, but I don't see a stand of any kind.


If you look closely at the first image of mem22's Bucky it looks like there is some sort of pole that is holding the Bucky up by the feet. It is hidden on the straight on view by the wheel.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Genius in my book, man....after seeing what's possible, I need to consider something like this as well, as a project my son and I could work on together--of course, he won't be ready for all that until he's a couple years older, but seeing as how he's fancied himself a pirate since he could talk, I believe he'd *LOVE* making one of these.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool looks like your off to a great start keep the pictures comeing


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I figured I'd post a quick picture of the wood before cutting and after cutting and aging. You can already see the pic above of the wood after staining, so no need to repost that one. That knot in the aged piece is on the other side of the wheel. If I wanted to, I could show that side.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

BRILLIANT!!!!  

Arrgh, matey, methinks ye 'ave some pirate blood in ye somewheres!!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Hooch! I wanted to add that I measured the height last night and it stands 5' 2" at the top of the highest handle, just a tad shorter than I guestimated when I first posted this.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

What detail! Great work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Leo, what a great wheel, the aging is awesome! You did a really good job!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks all! I really am happy with it... I just don't have much space to store it for the next 5 months.  I have to start another thread with my skeleton questions so that I can add the skeleton pirate to this prop.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> Thanks all! I really am happy with it... I just don't have much space to store it for the next 5 months.


Yeah, I am still working on some way of having mine come apart to store it easier. Some type of "puzzle piece" setup to take the wheel, stand and base apart or in sections.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

aSmarterU said:


> Yeah, I am still working on some way of having mine come apart to store it easier. Some type of "puzzle piece" setup to take the wheel, stand and base apart or in sections.


Actually, I built it so the wheel base could come apart from the rest of the wheel. So I could take it apart and put it in the garage attic, but it just doesn't make sense to me with Halloween a few short months away.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Haunted Host said:


> ........So I could take it apart and put it in the garage attic, but it just doesn't make sense to me with Halloween a few short months away.


I know if I had just built a prop that turned out so darn great I'd want to go & look at it from time to time.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Jackie! I do enjoy seeing it occasionally. It also serves as a regular reminder that I need to find a life-size skeleton to steer it, but I'm having a heck of a time. I think Bucky will be too heavy and clumsy to stand up at the wheel.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Leo, I wanted "Eddie" from Iron Maiden on our stage last year, but didn't want to buy a bucky so I made a skeleton. Well, actually just the arms, the frame was pvc & chicken wire. The head was a cheap skull from Walmart I paper towel mached to give a dried skin look. Check him out in my 2007 album and let me know what you think. I could give you an overview of how I did it if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Jackie ... cool looking Eddie!

I'd be interested in a little How-To ... if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey thanks aSmarterU ! I'd love to share. 

Let me dig up Cassie7's tutorial on making hands to get you started then I'll add to it on how I did the arms. It was fun, but man that carpet latex is some messy stuff! lol I never did get to finish his neck (took on too many projects) but with the dim light and his hair nobody seemed to notice it was a paper cup. lol (The motor to spin his head was inside that cup.)


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

So I don't hijack this thread I'll reply on your profile page ASmarterU.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks ... I'll be looking for it!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Jackie I got a life size skeleton from Sprits Costume store last year it is fully pose able.
and made of light weight plastic. I think it's over all weight is around 15-20 Lbs. at the most without the stand. the hands are cast rubber and not all that pose able. the Skull is how ever ready made to be animated. for a 2 axis, and with a little work and a clever mind I believe it could become a 3 axis.
Have a look at it and see if this might work for your needs.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

You know, it's funny... I was just looking at the picture below and it's funny what you'll see in a the details of a picture if you know what to look for. On the passenger side of my car in the middle and behind the rail of my garage door, you'll see various pieces of wood to be used for future prop projects. Behind the car at the far top-left of the picture you'll notice numerous sheets of styrofoam for tombstone building. There's a thick PVC pipe leaning against the wall just to the right of that. And if you look at what is leaning up against the styrofoam sheets near the front end of my car, you'll see what seems to be an forearm and hand holding a knife. That's my graveyard Michael Myers who never was fully packed away last year.  I just thought it was funny.

Now *I'M* hijacking my own thread.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

HH, did you see TNBrad's post. Of any interest to you? Or are you sticking to your bucky?

It is funny what will pop out at you in pics.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> HH, did you see TNBrad's post. Of any interest to you? Or are you sticking to your bucky?


Well, I'd prefer not to use Bucky, but Brad didn't post any pics... or at least I didn't see any reference to them. I did see a rubber skeleton on Spirit's site, but it's $70. For a little more I can buy a new Bucky which is much more realistic looking.

Brad, are you selling yours? And if so, how much and can we see some pics?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

OOOO, 70 bucks is steep. Didn't figure it would be that much.

I have something in mind....let me put it together & get back to ya.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Jackie!  I don't know if Brad bought this same one, but this is what I found at Spirit.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

That wheel is awesome HH. Unbeleivable detail. You should get dressed in your best Pirste outfit, mount the wheel in the 'Vette, stand on the seat with your head out the t-tops, and "sail" up and down the street.

I think I know why my neighbors hate me! Is that a '79?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to get back to ya HH. Hopefully my computer at home will be fixed by Sun. 

Not sure how you plan on positioning the wheel and how much of the skeleton will show. If you don't care to have him dressed my idea won't work for ya, but if you wouldn't mind, consider this:

Build his hips, legs and spine with pvc screwed to a platform. Take this skeleton torso for $37 (Deluxe Skeleton Torso - Indoor Props/Decor - Scary Halloween Things - Things You Never Knew Existed) and spear it over the pvc spine. Pick up a pair of skeleton feet (still looking) and attach to the platform. Get a pair of pants and piratey type shirt that will let the torso show thru.

Maybe it wouldn't be much cheaper than using a bucky by the time you dress him. But with this method you wouldn't have to worry about hiding a stand anyway.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks RNRKid! I appreciate the kind words. This prop was pretty satisfying to build and the rotting detail was just something that came to me as I was cutting the wood with my saw. Sometimes we get lucky and things work out better than we thought.  My Vette is an '81 and is in pretty good shape. The paint is original and you can still see your reflection in it.  It's pretty well known on my block because you can here it from down the street when I fire it up. You got to love the nice, low rumble of a classic car. 

Jackie, that really is a great idea! I wasn't planning on completely dressing him. I was going to have shreaded clothes on him, but I might be able to make this work. You're taking me in a new direction that I might be able to work with here.  Even if I do the PVC frame, paint it black and perhaps get some femur & shin bones and attach them to the PVC, I can add some more realism and tear the pants as well. In any case, I should be able to play with it and get it to do what I want. I'll have to think about this some more. GREAT SUGGESTIONS THOUGH! Thanks for thinking outside the box for me.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

I here you HH...and the car rumbling I love 'vettes of all years. My dad has had a'69, '78, '79, '71, and now has "settled" on a 1965. I've gone a little more modern...and affordable!
2000 Trans Am WS6 - Milford, Connecticut

As for Bucky, do you plan on having the wheel turn? If not you could secure him by his arms right to the wheel with re-bar. Paint it black to hide it at night, or white to blend in ahen it's light or dark.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

NICE T.A.!! My brother wanted one just like it at one point, but just never went out and got one. "Settled on a 1965" ... wish I could "settle" on a '65 Vette. They're SWEET! If I were to sell this one, I'd "settle" on a black '69.

The wheel _can_ turn. It is on a moving axis. I'm not planning to make the pirate steer back and forth at this point, but I may decide to when I get better with animated props. But thanks for the suggestion! It's definitely a possible solution.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Ack! You guys make me jealous with the car talk.  We got nothin. ::sigh:: My dream would be a '71 Challenger. I agree....that low rumble is an awesome sound! Must be my age, but these new cars with all that whiney noise they make is horrible!

Back on topic, I suppose.  Whew! Glad you didn't think my idea was lame. lol Thanks for the compliments.

I agree, the clothes just HAVE to be tattered. Do you remember seeing a thread on a how to to replicate bones from pvc? I can't remember if it was here or hauntforum. I'll go looking. Even if it isn't that realistic up close I would think between the low light & tattered pants you could pull it off.

Another thought....you should bury those clothes so they are rotted. There was a thread about that a few years back too.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks. It's my pride and joy. I paid too much for it, but didn't mind when I saw my speed hit 160 and climbing! My dad's '71, like a '69, was a great car. The perfect combo of power, style, and cruising comfort.

I know it would suck, but putting the rebar into the finely detailed pedistal below the wheel would allow it to spin free, hide the mount, and then you could just secure the hands with picture hanging wire to turn with it. The thought of taking a drill to that work of art, though...


----------

